# Capri 25 – Catalina 25/250 National Regatta



## joriman (Jun 25, 2001)

You and your crew are invited to the 2011 National Regatta, sailed on beautiful Lake Minnetonka. The facilities of the Wayzata Yacht Club offer free crane use for put-in and take-out. Hosted by the Capri 25 fleet of the Wayzata Yacht Club, known for its competitive sailing and social activities. ​
visit wyc.org for more information or email myself for NOR's


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

When is it?


----------

